# A lot of blocks today (Chicago)



## sherah77 (Feb 13, 2018)

I saw a lot of blocks today with increased prices. A bunch of 4hr $108 in McKinley Park. Didn’t want to deal with the St Patty’s day mess so I didn’t accept. Wondering if anyone accepted and if it was madness.


----------

